# AHHH!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So about 10 minutes ago I was replying to a post, look down, and see a little head with big eyes peaking up at me from under my desk...MOUSE!!! 
Bought gave me a heart attack LOL! I scared it too, and it nearly whacked it's head on the bottom side of the desk. 
Well my two oldest kids went on a mouse hunt, but he was long gone.

A few minutes ago, my son came out of the kitchen, and I saw the mouse dart into the dinning room and hide under my daughters backpack, then it went back to the kitchen!

I am not in a panic right now, but at least the darned thing isn't under my desk anymore <I've been afraid to put my feed on the floor LOL>.

I'm going to put a trap down tonight, so I am trying to explain that to my kids, but they can have fun hunting him, gives them something to do....haha.

My husband had recently cleaned all the junk out of the shed next to our house, and I'm pretty positive that it worked it's way in when he did.

I won't get over how it was just standing there looking up at me....as if it was toying with me waiting for me to see it LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ewww...creepy! I hope you can trap it tonight!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am frustrated, the traps we bought are lousy! It's the wooden trap with the yellow cheese pedal, but I can't figure out how to work the thing! I wish the old fashion traps were easier to find! I will be sooo mad if I can't get this thing to set right tonight!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... I have 2 cats and a dog that catch any mice that attempt to live in my house!
I do use those black plastic clamp type traps in the shed though...they are easy to set and super sensitive, no mouse has escaped any yet!
TSC carries them in the section with their D-con


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz! I bought these at walmart, and don't like them, can't figure out how to get them to work without being hard to set off. I know what kind you are talking about, I had some that are tan and super easy to bait/set. I am going to go to town tomorrow and get that kind unless my husband can figure these things out when he gets home from work in the morning. 

The mouse is trapped in our kitchen/laundry area, hiding under the appliances. I blocked the only doorway off, so hopefully we can keep it in that area of the house.

I'd LOVE to have a cat, but my husband doesn't like animals in the house  I had a cat for 11 years, he was my best friend, and we never had problems with mice! We get them here, but usually just in the fall.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Our dog lets us know when we have a mouse-which thankfully with all the cats around is almost never. We did have a mice issue in our last house-sent most of them with the house when we got the new one-LoL......We know we have them when we hear them in the walls of the house. We had one chew a whole through the dryer vent-so we just set traps in the vents in the house and eventually caught the thing. My sister turned on the milk machine once and a mouse happened to be in the motor part of it-needless to say she had to pick little mousy parts out of the machine. She also tried stabbing one with a sewing needle once-I think she just got the tail though-LoL........I trapped mice and voles once for my neighbor just down the street-he had major paths and holes throughout his yard. I trapped quite a few of those little buggars-made a dollar a piece off of them to ;-). Those traps aren't to bad to set up after you practicse a few times.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't get me started on moles....LOL!!! We have had at least 3 or 4 in the past couple of years and they are such a pain!
There was one that was tearing through my flowerbed recently, and our front yard! I was soooo mad! But naturally I went and bought those poison peanuts, and now...no more mole...hah! Or at least I haven't seen any signs of it.

The trap won't work for the mouse - it won't stay set, so tomorrow I will get the plastic traps that are easier to set when I go out tomorrow. My little girl was sick today, and I went to Kroger, but didn't see the traps, just the poison. So tomorrow I'll get what I need...or go crazy LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

eeekkk.....something so small .... yet.... it is so intimidating... LOL ... :laugh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Ugh...I hope you can get rid of it soon! My husband always runs a trap line in our house...his secret for mice--he wraps part of a cotton ball around the thing that the bait goes on and puts peanut butter on the cotton...the mice will tug on the cotton to get the peanut butter and they ALWAYS get caught...even those tricky little ones.

We get shrews too which are a royal pain because they are not attracted to things you use to bait traps normally...and they are too small to set the traps off anyway. The last time we had shrews we got some of those sticky traps and lined them up across a doorway where we saw the shrew. A little while later we caught one and my husband had the bright idea of trying to peel the shrew off the sticky trap so we could reuse it. He wanted to flush it down the toilet so he put gloves on and carried the trap to the bathroom. When he tried to take the shrew off it stuck to his glove and started wriggling around...so he freaked out and started waving his hand around...which flung the shrew (still covered in glue from the trap) and caused it to get stuck to the toilet seat...great! He then had to pry the thing off the toilet seat...and there were little tufts of shrew hair and glue left behind....yuck...anyway...please don't try to reuse a sticky trap!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm - LOL!!!!! how hilarious!! Of course it wasn't hilarious when it happened! I'd have been sooo mad LOL But a funny story to tell!

Well....I got some of the old fashioned traps today, but didn't get to put it down until about 11pm. Caught the mouse probably within 15 minutes!!! I am so worried we may have more than one, so I set another trap just in case. 

This mouse has probably been living in our closet...YUCK! So I'll be tearing the closet apart tomorrow to clean thoroughly. It's organized for the most part, just full of stuff so I guess its a perfect hiding place. 


Pam --- I TOTALLY agree! So little and really harmless, but soooooo very intimidating! The only reason they scare me is because they move so damned fast LOL And they usually sneak out and scare you!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> FunnyRiverFarm - LOL!!!!! how hilarious!! Of course it wasn't hilarious when it happened! I'd have been sooo mad LOL But a funny story to tell!


I was actually laughing when it happened but I wasn't later when I forgot about the sticky traps and stepped on one of them! Needless to say, I lost a pair of socks that day!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I was drinking my coffee when I read that..snort. At least you stepped on the glue trap instead of say...sitting in some glue residue on the potty... That would be my luck. :sigh: That or I'd have a mouse stuck to the wall from being flung off a glove..."What unusual wall paper you have. It looks so life like. Oh it's even furry....AND ALIVE!!!" Hmmm. Might be a good way to get rid of guests who stay to long....  

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mrs. lam said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: I was drinking my coffee when I read that..snort. At least you stepped on the glue trap instead of say...sitting in some glue residue on the potty... That would be my luck. :sigh: That or I'd have a mouse stuck to the wall from being flung off a glove..."What unusual wall paper you have. It looks so life like. Oh it's even furry....AND ALIVE!!!" Hmmm. Might be a good way to get rid of guests who stay to long....
> 
> Gina


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! Nice wallpaper...LOL!!! And yeah, the potty thing, I could soooo see that happening to someone here LOL!!!


----------

